# It is possible to miss a period after laparoscopy?



## Gojenta (Nov 25, 2013)

Dear all,

I had a laparoscopy on the 27th of March, it was the day 15th of my cycle. I had been diagnosed a cyst in my right ovary and it was needed to remove it. 

According to my calendar I should have had my period on April 13th but so far nothing. If course I had some bleeding after the operation but I am not sure if that is menstrual bleeding or just consequence of the operation. So gar I am 11 days late, I do not want to have my hopes up since I do not ovulate I do not think I am pregnant, but I am very confused. 


Do you know if it is normal to miss a period after this kind of operations.  I found very different information in the web. My doctor is out of the city in a course and I have not got an answer yet. 


Note: (Before the operation my period started on March 13th with some bleeding. It was until March 20th and 21st when actually I got a heavier bleeding. I am so confused of when I should start counting my cycle. My new doctor says that my cycle actually started on March 20th. If I used the second approach I had my operation on day 8th)


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Gojenta,
Sorry you needed to have the lap but take heart from the fact that this problem has been dealt with and will hopefully mean success soon! 

As for periods being early/late/missing after this kind of surgery, I think anything is possible. I had a lap on day 10 of my cycle last year, it then took another 12 days until I ovulated and then add in the luteal phase and I had a cycle at least 10 days longer than usual. It takes time for your body to heal even though it doesn't look like much on the outside, your insides will have been manipulated and then figure in the actual surgery part...
I would speak to your Dr if it is bothering you but it sounds fairly normal to me. Here's hoping you're either pg of af shows up soon! 
xx


----------



## Gojenta (Nov 25, 2013)

Melbg,

Thanks for your reply. I got my period on Saturday. I got a reply from I OB and she told me exactly the same. I needed to wait. It was quite scary because I thought maybe my ovaries got damaged. We'll so far as I do not ovulate things are not ok. But at least something has been done.


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Pleased af arrived for you. Hopefully things will be easier from here on out.


----------



## Gojenta (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks what is confusing is that there is no much information about it. It is like flipping a coin!


----------

